# Fs-Malawi peacocks



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

All gone close please, thank you all buyers I hope these fish serve you well and enjoy them as I did


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

PM sent....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

All Pm's replied to thanks for the interest I hope you guys will love them as much as I have.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday bump


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump these few...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up nice healthy fish


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wednesday bump, maybe a package deal offer??


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

How many you have left ? Txt me pics @2503175491


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Saturday bump


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Dude can u send me some pics.. I dunno if u have my number still but i lost yours. 7786287779


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

All Pm's and posts replied, I thank you for your interest.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump please


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump, all Pm's replied and thanks for the interest any serious buyers? Package deal maybe...or offers


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

bumping...


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday bump


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sunday bump


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bumping please


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Last two..... These going to a store if no body wants them by this weekend.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------

